# Issue with PLAY Engine



## lastburai (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi,
I seem to have run into a constant issue regarding the PLAY engine whenever I load a fair few instruments in my DAW, I use Cubase 11 with VEPro7.

PLAY Ver 6.1.9

The issue is at some point the Play engine will begin to cut notes off, so only the initial second or so of every note is heard it only ever happens to the Play engine, it does not matter if I turn the instrument off or on in VEpro. If I don’t have much loaded into RAM this issue does not really appear and PLAY is okay.

The only way to fix it is to close Cubase and Ve pro and reload everything. Has anyone ran into this issue? and if so how do you fix it other than to reload everything?

Any help would be great.


----------



## pmcrockett (Mar 15, 2021)

Something similar has happened to me in Reaper, but only in offline renders. Things would sound okay on playback, but in the rendered file the notes would cut off partway through. IIRC the fix for me was to uncheck the plugin's _Hard reset on playback start _option in Reaper. Dunno if Cubase/VEP has anything similar.


----------



## EgM (Mar 15, 2021)

lastburai said:


> Hi,
> I seem to have run into a constant issue regarding the PLAY engine whenever I load a fair few instruments in my DAW, I use Cubase 11 with VEPro7.
> 
> PLAY Ver 6.1.9
> ...



What kind of hard drive are you using for your East West samples? Hopefully SSD


----------



## lastburai (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi pmrockett, the closest thing that I can see in Cubase preferences is in VST Plug-ins,
Keep Plug-ins in memory until the application quits which is checked
Or Suspend VST 3 plug-in processing when no audio signals are received this is not checked
but I don’t think that would really change anything.

Hi EgM yeah I do use standard SSD drives now. OWC Mercury 3G
In PLAY it says 6189MB has been loaded
For the Sample Cache level, it is all set to 1.


----------



## pluebellify (Mar 15, 2021)

Are you hitting some sort of max voices that aren't unloading (if you start getting dropouts, go to Play's Settings (Gear Icon) > Streaming and try adjusting the max voices options - does that bring the sounds back?


----------



## lastburai (Apr 17, 2021)

Thanks for all the replies but I keep getting the same problem over and over, the sound disappears and the only way to get back the sound is to close the project and reload everything again. This drop-out /sound disappearing only ever happens with the PLAY engine, messing about with the system options like suggested does not seem to do anything.

So this kind of issue has not really happened to anyone really?

PLAY Version is 6.1.9, It says sample memory 2341 MB but have 7444 Samples loaded, the cache level of the DISK is at 1 but this is really infuriating it's always been like that with the PLAY engine for me but these days I have really had enough. It's why I try my best to really not use PLAY for this reason but right now it is the only brass library I have.


----------



## gst98 (Apr 17, 2021)

This sounds like high voice count issues. I’ve had them before and never was really able to solve it with EW Support. HWS has such a ridiculous sample count and therefore voice count and I think it gets to be too much. Hopefully the OPUS player might fix some issues. Otherwise, you’ll have to use fewer mic pos, or less intense patches, or less polyphonic parts on sustain patches. 

Oh and the difference in sample count loaded, is because it is loading 2.5gb, and streaming 5gb. Turn of streaming on the drop down menu.


----------

